# A quick diabetes question...



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I was diagnosed with type two diabetes a few years ago having been found to be on the wrong side of acceptable sugar levels. I was put on metformin to combat it. Eighteen months ago I lost over two stone and at my assessments with the nurse about eight months ago I was well under the threshold again. I halved my dose to 500 mg (which I got a ticking off for) 

Im off to see the nurse tomorrow and want to suggest I cease taking them if my levels permit - she seemed reluctant months ago at the suggestion pretty much indicating that once you are on metformin then you are on them for good.

Is there anyone here who has been able to turn their back on the tablets.

cheers -Paul

ps -PM me if you prefer.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I believe diet and weight loss changes many things

if levels permit it

If tests show that's not the case you can always restart if necessary

Balance the medical model that places medication as the panacea 

With the way you feel 

It's all in your hands

Or should be

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I know nothing about type 2 but!, my mate is type two and is probabley on the same medication plus he has had to drop a lot of weight and eat certain foods.

So what you might ask.. Well we went out on a night out to a well known curry outlet with establishments through out the country, after about a couple of hours he began to behave very strangely, well more strange than usual which ended in him collapsing and having what could be called a fit, which ended up with being whisked away to hospital, he was in quite a long time as they had to stablise him.

It turned out he thought he was ok and he was managing his diabetes with his diet so he stopped taking his medication, obviously he hadn't..

He now takes his medication as instructed, but saying that it does seem to be a funny thing to have and all folk are different and the reactions they have.....

ray


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

aldra said:


> I believe diet and weight loss changes many things
> 
> Aldra


not only did I drop from over 15 st to 12 st 13 lbs I cycle frequently, walk more.

most importantly I cut my alcohol consumption greatly. Hence why I think my request makes sense - I am living very much differently to three years ago


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I had a test 6 months ago and my levels dropped below the threshhold of having diabetes, my doctor said drop the metformin and after discussioin we halved my dose (down to 2 tablets per day)
I felt fine so I stopped altogether 3months back.
I feel fine but I'm due a test next month.


ps. had it about 4 years and dropped 7 stone, gained a couple back now since retirement 2 years ago.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You need to do it with your Docter 

Alchol compsuption is important

Well done you  

Weight loss, exercise, Alchol 

Any tips for us mere mortals??

Keep going

I'm proud of you  

Aldra


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Can't drink (well very little) alcohol intolerant.
Saved me a fortune


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

bigbazza said:


> ps. had it about 4 years and dropped 7 stone, gained a couple back now since retirement 2 years ago.


well done  'weebazza'


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul

I've been type 2 for many years now and like most diabetics I'm prescribed metformin. It's a drug with unpleasant side effects, especially in higher doses and like you I've reduced my dosage of my own accord following a slight diet change (reduction of carbohydrates). I've never been overweight so didn't "diet" in the accepted sense. My diabetic nurse was fine with me reducing my dose provided my blood sugar levels remained acceptable and I didn't reduce carbohydrate intake too much.

IMHO, controlling your blood sugar levels by diet is preferable to taking drugs, especially drugs that can have other side effects. I think most medical opinion would agree with me.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

aldra said:


> Any tips for us mere mortals??
> 
> Aldra


Have a friend who is really struggling healthwise as a result of type 1...

...it's a bit of a wake up call.

I realised I couldnt keep pushing it. I feel - predictably - miles better and much fitter.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I need to be alcohol intolerant 

Only wine but far too much

Aldra hic


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have been on metformin since being diagnosed with type 2 diabetes 3 years ago.Since then I have had regular 6 month reviews and have had it under control more or less.

However earlier this year just after a trip to France my 6 monthly blood glucose average was 8.2 mmol/L -too high,my diabetic nurse wants it between 6.5 mmol/L -7.5 mmol/L .

I decided to make some changes,the main one eating smaller meal portions and cutting down on carbohydrates.At my last review my average blood sugar level was down to 6.2 mmol/L and I had lost a stone in weight  even though my body mass index is 26 and classed as just in the overweight range  

The diabetic nurse was pleased with my efforts and gave me a gold star :lol: She also suggested that if I can keep it up then possibly reducing my medication or even stopping it altogether.She quoted a story about one of her female diabetic patients who was grossly obese and on a large regular dose of insulin injections.

The woman went on a strict diet,lost 9 stones and has now dropped her medication completely,her levels are still within acceptable levels.Personally I don't really want to do that as it would mean an even more rigid diet.I still have the occasional sugary food as a treat but less of them and I wouldn't like to cut that out completely.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I was told I had type two diabetes about 18 months ago now. I am on metformin and I need three daily injections of insulin and my Blood Glucose levels are still way too high (average about 20-23 when it should be between 4 and 7)
I don't drink alchohol at all really (I still enjoy the occasional pint but it is very occasional, perhaps a total of three or four pints a year)
I have cut down on portion sizes to try and drop some weight and my diabetic nurse sees me every week to keep a check on me, she now want's me to try a new drug which she says can help weight loss by inhibiting the glucose manufactured in the body from turning into calories.

I am my own worse enemy, I love my grub but I really need to knuckle down and take my (poor) health seriously.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Mom has had type 2 for about 20 yrs after a stroke 4 yrs ago been bedridden and has lost about 1/2 her body weight the nursing home twice stopped her metformin because her blood sugars were so low but it meant her bloods balance was so delicate she twice tipped over to hyper and had to go into hospital , she now has a minimal dose and that keeps her stable.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone you have given me confidence that l can come off the blimming things l have so far been very strict with diet etc and l know when l have hit around 4.5 by how l feel. First meeting with nurse on monday... and this post just reminded me blood sucker at 7:30 tomorrow morning


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Caro

one careful step at a time

You will make it if you really want to

aldra


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I know mine was due to:

too much cider (you wouldn't believe me)* PM me and I'll tell you 
Junk food - during the day as my wife is an excellent cook
lack of exercise
overweight

So,

wine only now, and much less
cant remember the last fast food burger I had
Bike/walk 3 or 4 times a week - more if it's nice
consistent lower weight

I will let you know how I get on tomorrow. Thank you all for your personal tales, experience and encourage ment.

paul


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have type 2 diabetes and like you I am on Metformin I lost 4 1/2 stone and some of my medication was ceased but not Metformin, I questioned it and was told that I am still a diabetic even though I may not suffer the symptoms, the Metformin only kicks in when needed but is a "safety net" my blood/glucose levels are at a static 5.4 and some days I forget to take the medication and the level stays the same, one day we went out and enjoyed an absolutely fantastic meal, I had forgotten my Metformin so when I got home I checked my Blood / glucose level it had gone up to a 13.2, My 6 monthly blood tests have been static now for over 2 1/2 years at 6.1 but I will continue to take the Metformin until instructed otherwise.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

My levels are all about the same with sugar at 5.4 and (cant remember fhe figure) cholestorol is just up a tad but still under the threshold. It would seem thati am not low enough to consider dropping anything yet which is fair enough but I cant help but think they are 'covering their @rses'


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

1302 said:


> Junk food - during the day as my wife is an excellent cook
> 
> paul


She would love to hear that I bet


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

1302 said:


> Junk food - during the day as my wife is an excellent cook
> 
> paul


She would love to hear that I bet


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I chose to resurrect this thread rather than start a new one.

I went to the docs today to be told I too have type 2 Diabetes, So I am officially an obese fat bar steward, with a sweet leg.

Fortunately I am already on a diet, we eat minimally during the week and then allow a few treats at the weekend, it has been successful so far and although it has only been 2 weeks I have lost 8lbs.

I am due a blood test in two weeks, so I am inclined to continue as is until we get the results from that test, then adjust as needed.

The Diabetes UK web site is very informative, although it does say for snacks have milk, biscuits sweet or savoury etc, eh, wot the chuff are they on about.


----------

